# Anyone use BD's glue strips for skin rehab?



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

I have used gold label before to retreat my skins. Anyone have opinion on them prefabed glue strips...to make the job easier.

Does it?...is the glue as quality?

thanks


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

IDK, but I thought I needed more glue on my skins after 4 season and instead I cut the plastic tail off to just the skin and they work better than ever even with 4 seasons of use. I need new skins for my fatties and am going to try the clipfix this time. I figure if it doesn't work I'll just cut it off and use now tail attachment, cause my pair works so well now. It would be easier to take them off with the tail thing on though, I have to use my pole to get them started coming off or use my fingernail.


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

*gold label definatly works*

sometimes too well. I would let the glue dry a little before storing feld up, may make it little less sticky. Haven't had to redo my skins since the last gold label application years ago. Has also become easier to take the skins off with use, don't have to scrape the skins off anymore. My feeling is better to have more adhesion than less.


----------



## creedence (Apr 22, 2008)

*strips work*

I reglued my skins about 3 yrs ago with the BD strips it was alot easier than painting it on. They are still working just fine.


----------



## rm&p (Mar 24, 2007)

I reglued once with the strips when they first came out and ended up with a new pair of skins cuz after following directions to a 't' the new glue ended up on one half of my skis after ripping them apart the first time. BD was really good about replacing them. I recommend applying 3 or 4 thin layers of the canned Gold Label instead. It might be more labor intensive but you're not here in SLC with the BD warranty center close by if you have problems. Not to say that the strips don't ever work, but I know of other folks who have had problems and it would really suck to go through cleaning your skins more than once.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

*How to Re-Glue Skins*

Go here to read some good info :: View topic - How To Re-Glue Skins


----------

